# ipod vidé de son contenu



## jeffy (28 Juillet 2008)

Suite à une mise à jour automatique d'itunes, tous les albums enregistrés sur mon ipod ont disparus. Lorsque je connecte mon ipod sur mon ordinateur, il n'est plus reconnu sous itunes qui ne le détecte plus. Que puis-je faire?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

jeffy a dit:


> Suite à une mise à jour automatique d'itunes, tous les albums enregistrés sur mon ipod ont disparus. Lorsque je connecte mon ipod sur mon ordinateur, il n'est plus reconnu sous itunes qui ne le détecte plus. Que puis-je faire?


Redémarre-le en mode récupération. Pour cela appuyez simultanément et de manière prolongée sur les boutons Mettre en veille/Réactiver et Accueil jusquà ce que le logo Apple apparaisse. (source: apple).
iTunes va le détecter puis va le restaurer. Toutes les données seront recopié à partir de la dernière sauvegarde.


----------



## jeffy (28 Juillet 2008)

J'ai déjà essayé, le logo apple appraît bien, mais aucune de mes musiques! Je dois le faire en étant connecté à l'ordi?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

jeffy a dit:


> J'ai déjà essayé, le logo apple appraît bien, mais aucune de mes musiques! Je dois le faire en étant connecté à l'ordi?


Tu l'as mal fait, le logo Apple ne devant justement pas apparaître. Es-tu allé jusqu'à'a l'étape "restaurer" ?


----------



## jeffy (28 Juillet 2008)

je tente à nouveau le coup, je n'étais pas arrivée à l'étape restaurer!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

jeffy a dit:


> je tente à nouveau le coup, je n'étais pas arrivée à l'étape restaurer!


Ça marche, tiens-nous au courant.


----------



## jeffy (30 Juillet 2008)

je dois mal m'y prendre, je n'y arrive pas! 
J'obtiens sus itunes le message suivant : itunes ne peut lire le contenu de l'ipod.utilisez le programme de mise à jour du logiciel de l'ipod pour rétablir les réglages d'origine.
du coup, je suis allée dans aide/recherche mise à jour/j'ai sélectionné la dernière mise à jour que j'ai téléchargée, j'ai redémarré l'ordi, et j'en suis toujours au même point!


----------



## DarkPeDrO (30 Juillet 2008)

Tu as essayé de le formater?


----------



## jeffy (30 Juillet 2008)

et je m'y prends comment pour le formater?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (30 Juillet 2008)

T'as essayé par le biais de l'utilitaire de disque? À vérifier avant de le faire


----------



## imacg5mortel (30 Juillet 2008)

Non ne formate pas l'ipod avec l'Utilitaire disque!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Bon lorsque tu connectes ton iPod à iTunes il t'affiche un message?
Te demande-il de restaurer l'iPod?


----------



## imacg5mortel (30 Juillet 2008)

La solution est :

1) Passer l'iPod en mode disque comme c'est tres bien décrit ici: 
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1363?viewlocale=fr_FR
(garde le connecté à l'ordi ça ne fait rien)

2)iTunes devrait détecter un iPod en mode récupération et téléchargera la dernière version du programme interne de ton iPod et l'installera.

3)Normalement c'est bon, à toi de jouer.


----------

